# What do you want to achieve out of life?



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Longterm. we can give some positive advice!


----------



## Daznis666 (Aug 12, 2012)

I want to earn money from my personal blog and live in my poor country.


----------



## OpenSky (Jun 29, 2012)

Peace of mind and no regrets (for things I did and didn't do) are my life goals


----------



## WolfehJ (Oct 13, 2011)

a group of friends I can rely on, a solid job working in animal conservation and a girl at my side :b


----------



## Penny (Mar 2, 2012)

Hadron said:


> nothing. life seems meaningless and dumb. we keep trying to preserve our genes in one way or another and then we die. and so will eventually our memory.
> 
> being an atheist sucks. :roll


hey Hadron- 
maybe this post belongs in frustration instead of positive thinking. Sorry you are feeling so bad right now.

Sometimes it helps to think of a situation or activity that you enjoyed once, and try to do it a little each day. If life was about seeking happiness- what would you do?

Take care,
Penny


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No idea


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Getting as much fun as i can get and personal achievements.


----------



## Daznis666 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hadron said:


> life seems meaningless and dumb


It is what it seems. Happy people don't think about meaning of life because they have one. One meaning which counts.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Idk yet.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

romantic love


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

The biggest thing I want to achieve in life is happiness.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp (Aug 13, 2012)

Financial freedom
Help my parents with their retirement
Travel the world
Contribute to improving the lives of others somehow


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I want to achieve so much, too much to list. I know one day I'll achieve it all though.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

I would like to be the man my father wants me to be.
I would like to be more successful than my father.
I would like to find a woman to love, to grow together and have children & teach my children everything I learned from my father and myself.
and on and on...


----------

